# Các diễn đàn khác > Mua bán >  Đồ Dùng du lịch Bụi - Lều trại

## leuviet

Xin chào tất cả các bác thích đi du lịch bụi. 
Để cho những chuyến đi khám phá gần gủi với thiên nhiên được tiện lợi và thú vị hơn.
Leuviet xin giới thiệu với tất cả các anh chị sản phẩm lều trại phục vụ du lịch bụi.
Tất cả các loại sau đây điều chống nước tốt và an toàn với muỗi hay côn trùng.
1. Lều 2 người. Giá: 650k/cái
Kích thước : 2m x 1.35m x 1.15m
Trọng lượng : 1.8kg

1.1. Lều 2 người . " Apex 2 xt " Eureka. Giá : 1,2tr/cái


Với lớp bên trong toàn lưới chống muỗi và có lỗ thông hơi, lều rất thoáng mát.
Lớp ngoài phủ kín về 2 phía trước và sau tạo không gian rộng rãi, nên có thể để giày dép, balo.. .v.v.
Chống nước tuyệt đối.
Kích thước toàn lều : 3.5m x 2.3m x 1.25m
Trọng lượng : 2.6kg

2. Lều 4 người. Giá 950k/cái
Kích thước : 2.1m x 2.1m x 1.4m
Trọng lượng : 3.2kg

3. Lều 4 người " Tetragon 7". Giá : 1.2tr/cái
Hình ảnh
http://i556.photobucket.com/albums/s...7red_web-1.jpg
Hình ảnh

4. Lều 6 người " Tetragon 8". Giá : 1,5tr/cái
Kích thước : 2.6m x 2.3m x 1.55m
Hình ảnh

Hình ảnh
và còn rất nhiều loại lều trại khác. xin tham khảo thêm tại : 
Lều việt
Liên hệ: 0908. 603630 - 0938. 603630
Đc: 143/22/22 Đường Liên Khu 5-6, P. Bình Hưng Hoà B, Bình Tân, Tp. HCM.
Thanks.

----------

